# good shop in delhi



## avinash.bhardwaj27 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi All,
I heard a lot about Nehru place but when I searched there for Altec lansing speakers, most of the vendors were having only low-end systems. So can anybody tell me where I can find altec lansing hi-end audio systems in delhi? Some vendors at nehru place have not heard about FX-4021. please help me I am new to this city..


----------



## madinmagpie (Nov 22, 2008)

Computer Empire - 102 ,104 ,205, Meghdoot Building. 94 Nehru Place (Ph: 41395319, 26235021, 26414645, 39442701

I bought my Altec Lansing MX-5021 from them.


----------

